# Best exercise for the long head of the tricep?



## 07bobber (Aug 11, 2010)

suggestions??


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 11, 2010)

squats


----------



## Flathead (Aug 12, 2010)

Close grip bench would be my reccomendation. Go heavy & incorporate some board training.


----------



## 07bobber (Aug 12, 2010)

board training?


----------



## Flathead (Aug 12, 2010)

07bobber said:


> board training?


 

Here's an example, Board presses are obviously useful for standard grip bench also.

YouTube - 674.5lb Big Iron Gym Style Close Grip to 4 boards


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 12, 2010)

i dont understand where that would come in useful, wouldnt you rather go down all the way and tap the bar to your chest? seems like it would be like putting a tall bar stool behind me for squats and going down 2 inches


----------



## Flathead (Aug 12, 2010)

It's a tool (mainly) used to work on dead spots in your ROM. It could also be used to isolate your triceps by taking your chest out of the equation. It was my understanding the the OP was looking to work his tris, not chest???


----------



## 07bobber (Aug 12, 2010)

I try it out, i think i saw that some where else and they used the power rack and called them lock outs


----------



## cshea2 (Aug 12, 2010)

To the OP, I believe flat head trains for powerlifting competitions so the board press helps with lockout strength for a bench shirt. If you just want some tricep strength I would do Close Grip Bench press (shoulder width grip), Dips, and Skull crushers are my favorite tricep exercises. You don't need a lot of sets though because your triceps get a lot of work from pressing movements.


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 12, 2010)

Flathead said:


> It's a tool (mainly) used to work on dead spots in your ROM. It could also be used to isolate your triceps by taking your chest out of the equation. It was my understanding the the OP was looking to work his tris, not chest???


 
oh ok i get it now, sorry


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

i agree totally with flathead, i use close grip bp to all my tricep movements. can almost close grip bench as much as i bench. your tris get thick with a close grip. flathead why was your arms so wide apart, just curious? i use about a nipple top nipple width grip and do 405 for reps right to chest and back up pushing with my tris. unless thats how u train in powerlifting which i know nothing about. thnx. wait was that you in the video iam confused?


----------



## Flathead (Aug 12, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> oh ok i get it now, sorry


 

No worries!


----------



## Flathead (Aug 13, 2010)

unclem said:


> i agree totally with flathead, i use close grip bp to all my tricep movements. can almost close grip bench as much as i bench. your tris get thick with a close grip. flathead why was your arms so wide apart, just curious? i use about a nipple top nipple width grip and do 405 for reps right to chest and back up pushing with my tris. unless thats how u train in powerlifting which i know nothing about. thnx. wait was that you in the video iam confused?


 

That's about as close grip as one can get when "shirted". No that's not me in the video, it's my training partner (the only video I could come up with to help the OP).


----------



## chesty4 (Aug 13, 2010)

Remember try to squeeze the muscle during the entire range of motion, especially at the end when your tris are fully extended


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> squats


 
Yes! . . . or LHJO, focussing on the negative stroke


----------



## 07bobber (Aug 14, 2010)

I tried close grips today but stopped a little more then halfway down, i felt a nice burn from pausing


----------



## Flathead (Aug 14, 2010)

07bobber said:


> I tried close grips today but stopped a little more then halfway down, i felt a nice burn from pausing


 


What did you do for sets/reps?


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

^^^i heard you can lift more flathead with those powershirts inzer isnt that wat it is , the name or maker, i could be wrong on spelling. see i dont know powerlifting, so i assumed as much why his width was wider than mine. if it makes you lift more do they make anything to stabilize your knees more so i can get my squat up more than 225? thnx flathead. oh, how much are those shirts?


----------



## 07bobber (Aug 15, 2010)

Flathead said:


> What did you do for sets/reps?


 
I am coming off a broken ankle and developed a calcium deposit in my left shoulder and my t level is 326 and I am only on t-cream for right now, so I just tried 135 for 3 sets of 10, those are my excuses for lifting like a puss, I am 6'1 194 and cant train shoulders properly because of the calcium deposit and shoulders were always my strongest body part because I am an ectomorph

In my glory days 315 behind the neck was my strongest upper body lift


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

^^^315 behind the neck is a great lift for pressing movements. i cant do that much. 135 is good, its quality not quanity most times. nothing to be ashemed about. i can only squat now 225 so i think iam weak there now but fuck it. iam on here to learn. not impress.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 15, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^i heard you can lift more flathead with those powershirts inzer isnt that wat it is , the name or maker, i could be wrong on spelling. see i dont know powerlifting, so i assumed as much why his width was wider than mine. if it makes you lift more do they make anything to stabilize your knees more so i can get my squat up more than 225? thnx flathead. oh, how much are those shirts?


 
Here's a link & prices, they make just about anything you would want:
INZER ADVANCE DESIGNS

If you shop around you can get some better pricing. I only have a bench shirt thus far. 




07bobber said:


> I am coming off a broken ankle and developed a calcium deposit in my left shoulder and my t level is 326 and I am only on t-cream for right now, so I just tried 135 for 3 sets of 10, those are my excuses for lifting like a puss, I am 6'1 194 and cant train shoulders properly because of the calcium deposit and shoulders were always my strongest body part because I am an ectomorph
> 
> In my glory days 315 behind the neck was my strongest upper body lift


 


There's nothing wrong with 135 for sets of 10. Maybe next time try 185 for 5*5. I typically do my close grip presses as an accessory to my chest speed day. The key here is to be slow & controlled on the way down & then explode through the bar. (ebows tucked in/ back slightly arched/ shoulders blades pushed together/ feet pulled back).

315 behind the neck is a solid lift!


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

ok, iam ordering one of the shirts but it dont compare the sizes to the shirt, if your xxl then wat size would you get to fit ya?^^^u can pm me flat or just tell me wat size will give me the nicest fit for that size frame. and yes it does make you lift more buy tightening your muscles together it said. i dont know how true it is but ill soon find out. thnx brother.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 15, 2010)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Here you go unclem & yes they do help increase your lift ability. An "honest" power lifter will two 1RMs, one shirted & one raw.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*HOW TO MEASURE FOR SHIRTS* 
Measure your shoulder circumference by stretching a tape measure all the way around the circumference of your body at shoulder level, at the point where your deltoids are most prominent. Measure your chest circumference directly under your arm pits above nipples. Measure your arm/bicep circumference at the largest part. All measurements should be taken relaxed and unflexed.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*BENCH SHIRTS AND ERECTOR SHIRTS
*To choose your own size in Erector Shirts, Standard Blast Shirt, HD Blast, HPHD, EHPHD and PHENOM: For first time users it is recommended that you add 2 to your shoulder circumference measurement to get your shirt size. For example, if your shoulder circumference is 50, 50 + 2 = 52. Or you may add 9 to your chest measurement to arrive at your shirt size. Choose whichever method gives you the smaller number for your shirt size.
For most everyone else, your shoulder circumference measurement is your shirt size. You may choose to go a size smaller, however there is a chance it would be too tight for you.[/FONT]​


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

^^^ok thnx brother i didnt see that on site.


----------



## 07bobber (Aug 15, 2010)

doing the close grip bench halfway down doesnt hurt my shoulder at all, I finally found something that doesnt, i will definently go up in weight on wed


----------



## Flathead (Aug 15, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^ok thnx brother i didnt see that on site.


 

I would reccomend you add 2 to your final measurement. It takes the jaws of life to get these shirts off, especially after you get jacked & sweaty.


----------



## unclem (Aug 15, 2010)

^^ yeah ive seen guys that are black and blue after a couple days when they show me there arm pits and sides of back and the grease.


----------



## Dr.Abs (Aug 18, 2010)

subbed


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 18, 2010)

Dr.Abs said:


> subbed



I wish you were subbed with a real person.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Aug 18, 2010)

nova1970sb said:


> i dont understand where that would come in useful, wouldnt you rather go down all the way and tap the bar to your chest? seems like it would be like putting a tall bar stool behind me for squats and going down 2 inches



Both of these remind me of the towel bench and box squat from BFS. I used to use that program when I got it from a coach right out of high school. I liked both these exercises and have thought about doing them again. The links give some info about why they are usefull.


----------



## MDR (Aug 18, 2010)

Flathead said:


> I would reccomend you add 2 to your final measurement. It takes the jaws of life to get these shirts off, especially after you get jacked & sweaty.



Boy I can vouch for that.  Very uncomfortable, but extremely effective.  Sounds like to me you got some great advice, Unclem.


----------



## unclem (Aug 18, 2010)

ok i ordered the shirt. i gave the 2 xtra, i can return it if its to small. but thnx alot now ill see if i can do my bench at 465 when it comes, i think ill get 3 reps out with the shirt on. ahhhh cant wait, plus ill feel safe not getting injured , well ill take all precautions but i never did that much weight in a while. if i feel good ill do my 1rm at 505, never been there before but i think i can do it. or 490 ill be happy.


----------

